# Easy to remove Kindle PW cover



## brian017 (Jun 4, 2013)

I currently have the official Amazon cover for my PW however, it is a bit of a PITA to remove. I'm on the lookout for a new cover; I'd like to avoid the ones that you slide in the PW into and there's leather (or whatever material the case is made out of) covering the bezel and the ones that have the 4 corner straps if at all possible. I'm just looking for a click-in case that's easy to remove. Anyone got any recommendations? eBay/Amazon UK links would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

How about this case: http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-case/


----------



## brian017 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Alice  Have you had any experiences with this case?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It occurs to me that you may be looking for a more easily removable cover because you prefer to read the device "nekkid."   But I'd guess you still want protection when carrying it when you're out and about.  If that's so, have you considered a slip case rather than a dedicated 'cover'?  

With covers, even the ones that are fairly easy to get on and off are pretty much designed to be put on and stay on for an extended period. But with a slip case it's meant to keep it protected but easily accessible.  There are a number of good quality brands available at Amazon.


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

alicepattinson said:


> How about this case: http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-case/


For $14 it looks good and also good reviews 
But like Ann said it's good that they are easily removable, I myself like my device nekkid too, but it helps to protect it while taking it out


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just got this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B0I6D20/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It is very easy to remove the PW, has the magnetic auto turn on/turn off and is very good looking in person. It is also very light. However, it is just a tad bit bulkier than the Amazon case, but not significantly. I am considering getting another since it is so much easier to change out than my original Amazon case.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Tripp said:


> I just got this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B0I6D20/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> It is very easy to remove the PW, has the magnetic auto turn on/turn off and is very good looking in person. It is also very light. However, it is just a tad bit bulkier than the Amazon case, but not significantly. I am considering getting another since it is so much easier to change out than my original Amazon case.


Thanks! This was exactly what I was looking for. The first case I bought was both stinky and hard to remove. I returned it, and I've been looking for something easy to remove. Sometimes I want to read it in the case, and sometimes I want to read it "naked." This looks ideal! The Navy one looks quite handsome.

(Hopefully that was a KBoards affiliate link because I ordered from it. )


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Glad you liked my suggestion.  I am pretty sure this was a Kboards link as I usually go to Amazon from here.  Do you have it now and how is it working for you?


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Tripp said:


> Glad you liked my suggestion. I am pretty sure this was a Kboards link as I usually go to Amazon from here. Do you have it now and how is it working for you?


Yes, I have it, and I'm loving it. It's exactly what I wanted. I'm actually surprised at how easy one-handed reading is on it. It folds back more comfortably than some of the slimmer cases I've had in the past. While I wanted something easy to remove, I've only removed my Kindle once, but I like having the option when I want it.

Thank you again for the recommendation. KBoards for the win again!


----------

